# Findley State Park



## reminesjoseph (Mar 11, 2015)

Went out today for a few hours. Had a real strong north wind but I tried out a north facing spot and had one small run but no luck. Moved to a south facing spot, couple more good runs but no hook ups. my nephew hooked up with my shirt tho...then shortly after fell into the water, then asked me if he was going to float away lol not a bad day at all


----------



## hookedangler (Apr 14, 2004)

There are fish in that mud hole? Perfect example of how NOT to manage a body of water. Will never be the same.


----------



## reminesjoseph (Mar 11, 2015)

Today was the first time I have been there in a few years. I went mainly to get out of the house and take my nephew. The catfish and carp used to be real good fishing but I hear its really bad now


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Went down hill since the agroplankton outbreak


----------



## reminesjoseph (Mar 11, 2015)

not sure if I know what your talking about...how long ago was that?


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

I put a small boat in there about 10 yrs back to see if I had fixed a leak, I slipped off the ramp area and thought I was going down in quick sand. luck there were a couple of guys there to help me get my butt out of the muck. don't know if it's changed at all. used to live in wellington. enjoyed my stay there


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The lake used to be a good bass and panfish lake that is now just a channel cat bonanza. The clear weedy waters of 20 years ago will most likely never come back. It is a shame I used to have a lot of good bass days at Findlay and even catch big gills and crappie. It really is just a muddy catfish lake now. It actually may be longer than twenty years ago. I used to get dropped off as a kid rent a boat and fish all day.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fishing pole said:


> Went down hill since the agroplankton outbreak


Haha! Funny!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Took a 12ft v bottom there 13 yrs ago and got hung up every where and my x girl friend and her friend went swimming and came out with leeches hooked to them every where.......Rich


----------



## reminesjoseph (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh yeah it's been like that for as long as I can remember. The Carp and Catfishing was still awesome. Might go give it a try later on today.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been there about 8 times in my kayak....always had a blast! Catfishing and bass were big fun. Find those leaches and put them on a carolina rig and hang on. Never know what you're gonna catch. Only time I went for pan fish was through the ice two seasons back. All kinds of keeper gills in just a couple of hours.


----------



## reminesjoseph (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah I always have fun, My old lady caught 6 keeper sunfish and two little bass today. I went for catfish and carp but didnt get to land one..a couple good runs but nothing into shore for me.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

reminesjoseph said:


> Yeah I always have fun, My old lady caught 6 keeper sunfish and two little bass today. I went for catfish and carp but didnt get to land one..a couple good runs but nothing into shore for me.


Is there a decent amount of shore fishing available there or no?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> The lake used to be a good bass and panfish lake that is now just a channel cat bonanza. The clear weedy waters of 20 years ago will most likely never come back. It is a shame I used to have a lot of good bass days at Findlay and even catch big gills and crappie. It really is just a muddy catfish lake now. It actually may be longer than twenty years ago. I used to get dropped off as a kid rent a boat and fish all day.


I think your time frame is pretty close. My son and I would go there every so often back then and catch quite a few bass. None were really large, but good numbers of 1.5 to 2.5*# green fish. There was also good crappie fishing throught the ice.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

reminesjoseph said:


> Oh yeah it's been like that for as long as I can remember. The Carp and Catfishing was still awesome. Might go give it a try later on today.


Still carp in there? One guy told me there are none


----------

